

After Eich resigns, conservatives slam Mozilla–and call for boycott - mambodog
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/04/after-eich-firing-conservatives-slam-mozilla-and-call-for-boycott/

======
agapos
Here is the _Simplified English_ on what has happened until now, for those who
did not follow:

\- There is a class with an X number of students

\- Among those students are B. Eich and L. Joe

\- During a class meeting, the class starts to discuss what they should get
for launch: apples, or apples and oranges

\- Eich said that the launch should be apples, Joe wanted the chance to choice
between apples and oranges

\- The choice has fallen on apples only

\- On the next week, this has been changed, now it's apples or oranges

\- On the following week, Eich becomes the head of the Mathematics Study Group

\- In said group, students are present from both sides

\- Joe asks his friends to boycott the study group, claiming that Eich is not
fitting for the task because he hates oranges

\- Few group members ask Eich to leave. Most say that the claims neither it is
related to maths, nor does it disturb them

\- Next day, Eich leaves the Math group to protect his fellow number-lovers

\- Apple-only students start to boycott the maths group for outing Eich

Oh, and before any of you claim that marriage rights are not on the same level
as choosing a fruit, I'd like to remind you that: a.) this is to show
reactions of persons and groups, not about the topic of argument, and b.)
eating is one of the most elemental need of _any_ living human.

------
mc_hammer
FWIW mozilla is a huge supporter of open and free access to the internet, as
well as consumer privacy. They have also launched something recently, IIRC it
was a privacy product. (probably to the benefit of the consumer and the OSS
community, and probably free as well).

We should fight this, especially in a post-Snowden world.

The reason? All it takes for this guy to lose his job and "conservatives" to
boycott his million dollar company was an attack on his reputation,
screenshotted from a website, of a political campaign donation. Very classic
"Smear-campaign attack" practiced by TPB for centuries.

Did Mozilla support the "HTTPS everything" as well?

